# [SOLVED] PSX > USB 2 port adapter

## tlister

Hello  :Smile:  I'm have a strange problem. I am trying to get a BNS Playstation to USB adapter working in Linux http://www.buynshop.com/productinfophp3/VG-PS-USB2X1 < thats a description.  I've setup the kernel with HID support (along with Joysticks and everything else needed) I can see the adapter with "lsusb" and I can even plug in a normal usb joystick and cat it with output when I move the controler, but if I cat the adapter/attatched joystcik I do not get any output from cat when I move the joystick. Not quite sure what to do. I've heard that it may be that It has two inputs and not just one (For two different psx controllers/pads) Any information or ideas would be greatly appriciated. 

Thank you  :Smile: 

Sincerely 

Tim Lister

Edit:

This converter is also known as:

0925:8866 Wisegroup, Ltd MP-8866 Dual USB Joypad

----------

## Deepak420

A couple of things, first do you have hotplug installed (if so which version, if not try installing it). Second, please post the output of $dmesg |grep -i joy (after plugging in the adapter)

----------

## tlister

Heres the output:

input: USB HID v1.00 Joystick [0925:8866] on usb-0000:00:02.2-3.1

I also found this but I'm not sure what to do with it.... I know I can get the adapter working using this somehow...

http://www.libsdl.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/SDL12/src/joystick/linux/SDL_sysjoystick.c?r1=1.18

(currently reading on how I may be able to use that)

btw I'm using hotplug v20040923

Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## mem7

I have a few PSX2USB converters that I use all the time. just make sure you have joydev compiled and enter as root,

```
# modprobe joydev
```

----------

## tlister

joydev is compiled in along with the other kernel requirements. (I tested this by using a normal usb joystick)

Thank you though 

(...or would it really matter wether its a module or if its built into the kernel...)

----------

## Deepak420

I've got the same adapter (though I don't have the fancy clear case  :Laughing:  )

Here's what you need to do:

Emerge hotplug-20040105 (you may be able to get the newer version to work, but I was unable - you can try the following without this). Next add this line to your usb.usermap:

```
joydev          0x0003 0x0925 0x8866 0x0000 0x0000 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00000000
```

Next modprobe joydev, and try a cat /dev/js0 (you may need to unplug and reconnect the device if it doesn't give you any output). Good luck!

----------

## tlister

OMG I love YOU! lol

Thank you sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much for your help. I had the exact same line in my usb.map but it was called BNS and not joydev and I also had a newer version of hotplug. but once again Thank you very much  :Smile: 

----------

## Deepak420

Np, I think the big factor is hotplug. When I first upgraded to the latest hotplug I was tearing my hair out trying to find out what I did to make my joysticks magically stop working - then I rolled back (after a couple of kernel rebuilds) and bingo. BTW, did you keep joydev in the kernel or create a module?

----------

## tlister

I changed joydev to a module instead

----------

## lazy_bum

@tlister

Ever tried to plug 2 pads in this? Is it working?

----------

## mactalla

 *Deepak420 wrote:*   

> I've got the same adapter (though I don't have the fancy clear case  )
> 
> Here's what you need to do:
> 
> Emerge hotplug-20040105 (you may be able to get the newer version to work, but I was unable - you can try the following without this). Next add this line to your usb.usermap:
> ...

 

Thanks for your post!  The hotplug thing worked for me.  I then did some debugging and found the change that breaks this for us in the newer hotplugs.  I'm currently running hotplug-20040923-r1 with only one line modified and it's working great.  In /etc/hotplug/hotplug.functions, line 85 reads:

```
   *)                 LISTER="" ;;
```

If you change it to:

```
   *)                 LISTER=`type -p ${TYPE}modules` ;;
```

then you don't need to downgrade hotplug.

The difference is this will actually run usbmodules --device /path/to/where/it's/plugged/in, which for some reason makes our toy start working.

I am, however, unable to get hotplug to load joydev automatically, even with that entry in usb.usermap.  So I just modprobe it manually.  I rarely shutdown my machine, so a single modprobe will last weeks  :Smile: 

@lazy_bum:

I've got two dance pads hooked up to mine and it plays Stepmania like a charm.

----------

## lazy_bum

Well, got my 2xPSX->USB working. Tested with only one pad for now. (-:

::edit::

Second pad is dead... First i created (like this)

```
mknod /dev/input/js1 c 13 0
```

.. a second joy input. Then i tested it

```
cat /dev/input/js1
```

.. and it creates some output. More, i even configured it under ePSXe, but inside the game the pad isn't working. /-:

::edit^2::

```
emerge =epsxe-1.5.2-r1
```

 SOLVED the problem.

----------

